# Wether goat meat in MA or NH?



## theoranjeboy (Aug 13, 2014)

Dear Friends,
I am looking for wether goat meat in and around MA or NH area or anywhere in New England. 
Is anyone aware of any farms around this area? I live in NH and I am willing to travel for this.

Let me know.

~Robin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would check out on CL.. I've seen plenty of ads for USDA inspected meat.. But also just check with the people who have kids for sale for meat.. They could have some already..or do some google searching. 
I know we are going to keep any buck/wether kids we can't sell and raise them for meat ourself.. 
You could also check with local butchers.. I know Blood Farm in MA sells meat.. And I think LaMays in NH sells meat too..  good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Craigslist is a good place to start.


----------

